# Val'anyr



## Killdich (27. April 2009)

Hiho,

auf Garrosh hat einer Val'anyr. Ein 80er Horde DK. (Ist wirklich so) Hat ihn anscheinend durch ein Bug oder ähnliches bekommen.


----------



## TheStormrider (27. April 2009)

Beweise?


----------



## Kahadan (27. April 2009)

Screenshot or it never happened ...


----------



## Keksemacher (27. April 2009)

Killdich schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> auf Garrosh hat einer Val'anyr. Ein 80er Horde DK. (Ist wirklich so) Hat ihn anscheinend durch ein Bug oder ähnliches bekommen.


Arsenallink bitte sonst glaube ich dir überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (27. April 2009)

Name,Screen etc. plx


----------



## pnxdome (27. April 2009)

HÄÄÄÄ
Schaut euchs Screenshot an und wundert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



O_O!!!
Btw: Garrosh, Char Rushh Steht in Dalaran überzeigt euch selbst ! ES STIMMT, kein Privat Server !!!
ICH KRIEGN ANFALL ^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. April 2009)

Glaube ein Bug kann sowas nicht machen...

Naja mach mal n Screen und poste ihn.


----------



## jolk (27. April 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=101660  leute sufu xD


----------



## BlizzLord (27. April 2009)

Und wenn wem interessiert es ...?

Oh Moment meine Nachbars Tochter der Freundin der Oma hat ein neues Auto wuhu muss überall Posten!!!!1111111!!111

(und trotzdem glaub ich denn müll nich den hier viele Leute schrieben jaja wer Aufmerksamkeit brauch)


----------



## Melih (27. April 2009)

natürlich ist es echt, besonders weil auch nur priester,druiden,schamanen und Paladine den Kolben kriegen können :/


----------



## MxSyl3r (27. April 2009)

wenn das tatsächlich kein p-server is hat seine gilde iendeutig keine healer und hat ulduar schon min 3 mal gecleart xD


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. April 2009)

Oha na GZ an den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (27. April 2009)

Nochmal für den Thread

Und wenn wem interessiert es ...?

Oh Moment meine Nachbars Tochter der Freundin der Oma hat ein neues Auto wuhu muss überall Posten!!!!1111111!!111

Edit: ich geb dem Typen btw 2 tage dann is sein Char gebannt und der Hammer weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (27. April 2009)

Ganz genau ein Todesritter mit dem Hammer...


----------



## Killdich (27. April 2009)

Oh^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja noch n Screen:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir fällt gerade erst auf, dass er das eig. nicht tragen kann. Aber wie gesagt, is n Bug.


----------



## Keksemacher (27. April 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=101660  leute sufu xD


Du könntest ja mal auf die Zeit achten.Dieser Thread ist eine Minute älter.


----------



## Throgan (27. April 2009)

1. Der Kolben droppt nicht
2. bezweifel ich das man so schnell die nötigen Fragmente zusammen bekommt


----------



## lokker (27. April 2009)

yeah die perfekte Waffe für nen Todesritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (27. April 2009)

Ich werde es auch hier sagen:
Ein Todesritter mit dem Hammer.
Du willst uns doch wohl verarschen!


----------



## Maladin (27. April 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=101659

/wink maladin


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. April 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Ich werde es auch hier sagen:
> Ein Todesritter mit dem Hammer.
> Du willst uns doch wohl verarschen!



Es hat schon jemand einen Thread aufgemacht.

Finde es auch komisch das ein Dk den hat..

Naja finde so dolle Stats hat er auch nicht aber
er ist legendary! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnxdome (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 UND * Das ist der Char mit dem ich auf Garrosh on war, schaut im Armory nach, oder whispert Ingame! *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So und dann kuckt gefälligst selbst nach, auf Garrosh, wenn ihr es nicht glauben wollt, Oh Mein Gott.
Vorurteile...


@ HOtgoblin 





> Es hat schon jemand einen Thread aufgemacht.



Yo, aber weil einige dachten, ich würde Faken, haben sie ihn gecloset!
( BTW: ich betone es nocheinmal: Schaut im Arsenal oder Ingame und co. nach, ES STIMMT )


----------



## BlizzLord (27. April 2009)

<=== freut sich schon auf das MIMIMI von garrosh oder wie der Typ sich nennt wenn sein Acc gebannt wird haha


----------



## Andrúslas (27. April 2009)

wie stumpf ist das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und alle stehen um ihn herum xD


----------



## Jalandir (27. April 2009)

Hmm im Arsenal wird zwar keine Waffe angezeigt, aber die 587 Spelldamage bei nem Todesritter machen mich schon stutzig:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...osh&n=Rushh

Falls ein Arsenal Link unter das Namecalling fällt, dann bitte rauslöschen.


----------



## Freakey (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=52295.0


Es ist wahr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnxdome (27. April 2009)

Klar ists war. Es gibt zwar viele Forentrolle, aber bei dem Anblick eines Orces mit meinem Streitkolben * -> Spielt eigentlich Healer * stand die Kinnlade halt  3Meter offen!


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. April 2009)

Jalandir schrieb:


> Hmm im Arsenal wird zwar keine Waffe angezeigt, aber die 587 Spelldamage bei nem Todesritter machen mich schon stutzig:
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...osh&n=Rushh
> 
> Falls ein Arsenal Link unter das Namecalling fällt, dann bitte rauslöschen.



Ja es steht auch "Fehler beim laden des Tooltipps" dran.

Außerdem könnt ihr aufhören den Screen zu posten,
weil es schon mindestens drei Leute hier im Thread gemacht haben.


----------



## Melih (27. April 2009)

und wie hat er ihn bekommen? etwa chuck norris in hardmode besiegt (haha Schenkelklopfer!)

@pnxdome

du musst mich nicht versuchen per pm zu flamen, weil ich gesagt habe das es auf normalen wege nicht geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sundarkness (27. April 2009)

nö guck im arsenal hat er keine waffe angelegt 
jaja ^^

MfG 
Sun


----------



## Freakey (27. April 2009)

> I was talking with him.
> It´s just a bug, he logged in and got the Item. Just wait 12hours and its deleted.


----------



## Jalandir (27. April 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> nö guck im arsenal hat er keine waffe angelegt
> jaja ^^
> 
> MfG
> Sun


Nein die Waffe wird nur nicht angezeigt: Fehler beim Laden des Tooltipps

Ich find es ist n netter Bug und jeder (inklusive mir mir ich grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) hat wieder was zu schreiben.


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (27. April 2009)

ein fall für aiman abdallah und galileo mystery. aber was ists eig?^^


----------



## pnxdome (27. April 2009)

Jalandir schrieb:


> Nein die Waffe wird nur nicht angezeigt: Fehler beim Laden des Tooltipps
> 
> Ich find es ist n netter Bug und jeder (inklusive mir mir ich grad
> 
> ...



Joa, ist doch auch ein Debakel, das soetwas passieren kann. Wo bleibt Blizzards Qualitätssicherung?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (27. April 2009)

ist wohl ein gm


----------



## Mofeist (27. April 2009)

derderimmerstirbt schrieb:


> ist wohl ein gm



bezweifel ich i-wie


----------



## Gizmondo (27. April 2009)

Nach 12 Stunden deleted? Dann kann der ja noch n bisschen Spaß haben damit, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finds aber einfach nur dämlich das sowas bei blizz passiert...aber naja, was will man machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikoxus (27. April 2009)

Ach zu bugs ich hab gestern beim Leveln mit meinem DK den Erfolg Schadenskontrolle gekriegt (screen folgt gleich^^)
/edit
http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/7838/wo...42609145810.jpg

anderer screen für die blinderen unter uns:
http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/7838/wo...42609145810.jpg


----------



## WOWwarrior (27. April 2009)

hallo
also wenn man auf den armory link geht
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...osh&n=Rushh
Sieht man unter Zauber: 
Sieht man das er genau 587 Zaubermacht hat!
Genau wie der legendäre Streitkolben!
Und weil ich schon ein paar mal gelesen habe das der droppt bei Yogg Saron auf hardmode? stimmt das?
Ich hätte gedacht der kann durch 30 von diesen Fragmenten erstellt werden!
bitte klärt mich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (27. April 2009)

Killdich schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> auf Garrosh hat einer Val'anyr. Ein 80er Horde DK. (Ist wirklich so) Hat ihn anscheinend durch ein Bug oder ähnliches bekommen.


Beweise + Wayne? Bei uns hatn lvl 1 Char den Gepanzerten Netherdrachen und den Erfolg (er bekam ihn als er AFK an der Bank stand) ..


----------



## Senseless6666 (27. April 2009)

derderimmerstirbt schrieb:


> ein fall für aiman abdallah und galileo mystery. aber was ists eig?^^



DIe illuminaten waren das du kackboob das seh sogar ische 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## pnxdome (27. April 2009)

WOWwarrior schrieb:


> Und weil ich schon ein paar mal gelesen habe das der droppt bei Yogg Saron auf hardmode? stimmt das?
> Ich hätte gedacht der kann durch 30 von diesen Fragmenten erstellt werden!
> bitte klärt mich auf
> 
> ...



Nein, das stimmt nicht, man erhält ihn tatsächlich nur durch die Fragmente ( Eigentlich )

Ich vermute, dass es sich hierbei eher um ein Fehler von einem Gamemaster handelt.
( Vielleicht wollte er demjenigen ein Item schicken, hat sich aber bei der Item-ID um eine Zahl vertan, bzw. ein Dreher drinnen gehabt. )

Aber auf natürlichen Wege ist der DK sicher nicht an den Kolben gelangt.


----------



## Crackmack (27. April 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Beweise + Wayne? Bei uns hatn lvl 1 Char den Gepanzerten Netherdrachen und den Erfolg (er bekam ihn als er AFK an der Bank stand) ..



Beweise gibts genug lies den thread erstma bevor du nen Kommentar abgibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (27. April 2009)

Also ich zogg auch auf Garrosh und es ist 100 % kein Fake, er hatte das Item wirklich wie auch immer. Und nein ich gehört nicht sein Gilde an noch nicht einmal seiner Fraktion oder kenne ihn auch nicht. 

It`s just a Bug, kennt man ja genug von in WoW.


----------



## Shaguar93 (27. April 2009)

Killdich schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> auf Garrosh hat einer Val'anyr. Ein 80er Horde DK. (Ist wirklich so) Hat ihn anscheinend durch ein Bug oder ähnliches bekommen.


Privatserver, denke ich, da überhaupt ein DK einen 1h Kolben trägt. Vielleicht war das ja die Zeit bevor 3.1 live ging. Vllt war's ja die Gilde die Ulduar als erstes clear hatte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (27. April 2009)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Also ich zogg auch auf Garrosh und es ist 100 % kein Fake, er hatte das Item wirklich wie auch immer. Und nein ich gehört nicht sein Gilde an noch nicht einmal seiner Fraktion oder kenne ihn auch nicht.
> 
> It`s just a Bug, kennt man ja genug von in WoW.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klar, aufm Live-Server...

Es kann evtl. sein, dass ein Flugmount spinnt und verbuggt ist und das man ohne Mount fliegen kann, aber das ein DK 'nen 1h Kolben trägt...


----------



## Killdich (27. April 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Klar, aufm Live-Server...
> ...



Ähm glaubs doch mal. Armory Link zeigt auch dass er ne Waffe hat, die irgendwie keinen Tooltip hat und ganz zufällig hat er genau 587 Zaubermacht, was?

Kannst auch gerne auf Garrosh einen Char erstelln. Viele in Dala werden dir bezeugen können, dass er ihn hat bzw. hatte.

Edit: Weißt nicht ob du meinst dass er keinen 1h kolben tragen kann, aber dass kann er. Wenn du meinst wieso er ihn tragen sollte, tut ers natürlich nur zum posen.


----------



## dermitdemda (27. April 2009)

IT'S NOT A BUG ... IT'S A FEATURE !!!
rushh auch genannt chuck norris hat den kolben von den illuminaten in einer geheimen wow verschwörung erhalten...oder steckt doch das cia dahinter muhahaha schneesturm bluepost


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. April 2009)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> Ach zu bugs ich hab gestern beim Leveln mit meinem DK den Erfolg Schadenskontrolle gekriegt (screen folgt gleich^^)


hab den erfolg auch als 60er DK bekommen (obwohl ich natürlich weit vom Erfolg entfernt war)


----------



## kingkryzon (27. April 2009)

xD der kerl is bei dem char meines freundes auf der fl 
^^ bin ich jetz cool?


----------



## Aragorn1994 (27. April 2009)

Natürlich.

Entweder war der Screen gefaked...denn ich habe gerade im Arsenal geguckt und da hatte er den hammer nicht an.

2: Ist das entweder ein riesen Bug oder der ist der beste Hacker den ich je gesehen habe denn Guckste hier kann man das nur als Druide,Priester,Paladin, Schamane.

Also wie soll bitte eine DK diesen Streitkolben habenO.o

Also wenn der den haben SOLLTE, ist sein account Morgen weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


An einen Bug glaube ich hierbei weniger denn es wäre ein SEHR GROßER Bug wenn da steht ,, Schamane,Priester,Druide,Paladin´´ und ein DK kann das benutzen.O.o


----------



## Beutelratte (27. April 2009)

Fake...

--> man braucht 30 Fragmente von Ulduar, um den überhaupt zu bekommen, d.h. selbst die möglichkeit dass ein GM sich vertan hat is ausgeschlossen, weil man pro id in ulduar MAXIMAL (und das nur, wenn JEDER Boss ein Fragment droppt ) 14 Fragmente bekommt.. der Patch is 2 wochen alt, sprich 2 ids---> MAXIMAL 28 Fragmente...

mfg Beutelratz


----------



## Ol@f (27. April 2009)

lies dir die alten posts durch.
oder schau mal im wow-forum nach.

wie ignorant einfach manche sein können. :i


----------



## *Quicksilver* (27. April 2009)

pnxdome schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm, die Rede ist von DK aber da steht KRIEGERIN!!! Loool^^


----------



## pixeljedi (27. April 2009)

egal ob bug oder nich  egal
fakt is: bei uns (garrosh) war in  dala die hölle los zwischen 18.10 und 19.00
jeder wollte den typen sehen....

ob er ihn morgen noch hat sei mal dahin gestelllt...

mfg pixel


----------



## pixeljedi (27. April 2009)

*Quicksilver* schrieb:


> Ähm, die Rede ist von DK aber da steht KRIEGERIN!!! Loool^^



du bist der brüller oder?
die kriegerin hat die screens gemacht^^

is schon spät gelle?


----------



## Ligyron (27. April 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Natürlich.
> 
> Entweder war der Screen gefaked...denn ich habe gerade im Arsenal geguckt und da hatte er den hammer nicht an.
> 
> ...


im arsenal dauert es oft einen ganzen tag bis das equip aktualisiert wird


----------



## K1R8Y (27. April 2009)

also ich hab nur auf mehreren seiten gelesen dass  der lootmaster in seinem raid n fehler gemacht hat un deswegen n ticket geschrieben hat.
Warum auch immer aber er bekam danach post vom gm wo das item angehängt war.
is n fehler gewesen un wurde inzwischen behoben. trotzdem kein fake gewesen.
un der kerl is jetz famous 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ligyron (27. April 2009)

ich freu mich schon auf den erfolg namens "Rushh" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BleaKill (27. April 2009)

Ich frag mich ja, was passiert wäre wenns nicht nen DK sondern nen Paladin, Druiden, Priester oder Schamanen getroffen hätte xD


----------



## Falathrim (27. April 2009)

*Quicksilver* schrieb:


> Ähm, die Rede ist von DK aber da steht KRIEGERIN!!! Loool^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kingseb (29. April 2009)

Der nette DK ist mein lieber Gildenleader. haben ne 10 mann ulduar gilde aus skilled leuten (2x deadly gladi, 1x gladi, 3x nachtherr)WORLD FIRST VALANYR FÜR UNS!!!!


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Kingseb schrieb:


> Der nette DK ist mein lieber Gildenleader. haben ne 10 mann ulduar gilde aus skilled leuten (2x deadly gladi, 1x gladi, 3x nachtherr)WORLD FIRST VALANYR FÜR UNS!!!!




Du weisst aber schon das die Splitter nur im 25er droppen oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem war das doch eh nur nen item-id bug! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannste mir erzählen was de willst, aber so kommt KEIN Dk an das teil^^


----------



## Ergra (29. April 2009)

http://www.wowszene.de/comment.php?comment.news.2587

http://www.wowszene.de/comment.php?comment.news.2592


----------



## Harloww (29. April 2009)

Kingseb schrieb:


> Der nette DK ist mein lieber Gildenleader. haben ne 10 mann ulduar gilde aus skilled leuten (2x deadly gladi, 1x gladi, 3x nachtherr)WORLD FIRST VALANYR FÜR UNS!!!!



Da hat man keine Worte mehr.
Dieser Thread:

............................................________
....................................,.-&#8216;&#8221;...................``~.,
.............................,.-&#8221;...................................&#8220;-.,
.........................,/...............................................&#8221;:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:&#8221;........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....&#8220;~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....&#8221;~,_........&#8220;~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......&#8221;=,_.......&#8220;-,_.......,.-~-,},.~&#8221;;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......&#8221;=-._......&#8220;;,,./`..../&#8221;............../
...,,,___.\`~,......&#8220;~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-&#8221;
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## Morcan (29. April 2009)

Kingseb schrieb:


> Der nette DK ist mein lieber Gildenleader. haben ne 10 mann ulduar gilde aus skilled leuten (2x deadly gladi, 1x gladi, 3x nachtherr)WORLD FIRST VALANYR FÜR UNS!!!!



Also...danke das du mir heute Abend noch soviel Spaß bereitet hast...danke danke danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was...WAS haben Arenatitel für ne Aussagekraft wenn es um PvE geht?


----------



## Ligyron (29. April 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Natürlich.
> 
> Entweder war der Screen gefaked...denn ich habe gerade im Arsenal geguckt und da hatte er den hammer nicht an.
> 
> ...


supernatural is nice


----------



## Elegost (29. April 2009)

*Quicksilver* schrieb:


> Ähm, die Rede ist von DK aber da steht KRIEGERIN!!! Loool^^



öhm die rede ist vom dem char der den screen gemacht hat deswegen steht da kriegerin ! loooooooooooooooooool!


----------



## Flathoof (29. April 2009)

Nochmal für die Spätzünder. 

Dieser Gegenstand ist durch einen Fehler seitens Blizzards in die Hände des DKs gekommen. Nachdem das durchs Internet ging und Blizzard schnell auf den Fehler aufmerksam wurde, ist das "Problem" jetzt behoben


----------



## Pristus (29. April 2009)

Der DK hat den Kolben wirklich gehabt. Das Item wurde ihm irrtümlich von einem GM per Post zugeschickt und kurz danach auch wieder weggenommen, ergo ist es auch nicht im Arsenal. Es steht nirgens dass nur Schamanen, Priester, Paladine...den Kolben TRAGEN können, nur die Fragmente die in Ulduar 25er droppen können nur von den erwähnten Klassen gelootet werden.

Screen : http://img102.imageshack.us/img102/1444/legendary.jpg

Ich habs persönlich gesehen, der Screen ist echt, kein Privat Server.

Das wars.


----------



## Ol@f (29. April 2009)

Ergra schrieb:


> http://www.wowszene.de/comment.php?comment.news.2592



Viel schlimmer find ich inzwischen diese Nachricht!!


----------



## Mofeist (29. April 2009)

löl^^


----------



## Thunderhawk46 (29. April 2009)

Seltsam ist nur das der spieler im araenal nicht gefunden wurde !!!!


----------



## Annovella (29. April 2009)

Killdich schrieb:


> Oh^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Labberbacken - Warum hat er dann weder eine Heldentag als Erfolg bekommen, noch das Item im Armory an?
Gott eh-.-

Ps:


Thunderhawk46 schrieb:


> Seltsam ist nur das der spieler im araenal nicht gefunden wurde !!!!




LERN SUCHEN OIDA

-> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...n=WE+ARE+FAMOUS
(Wenn man sowas nicht posten darf, bitte entfernen)...


----------



## Mofeist (29. April 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Labberbacken - Warum hat er dann weder eine Heldentag als Erfolg bekommen, noch das Item im Armory an?
> Gott eh-.-




er hatte das item.. also bitte nich hier die ala das geht doch nicht posts ablassen.


----------



## Schlamm (29. April 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Da hat man keine Worte mehr.
> Dieser Thread:
> 
> ............................................________
> ...


Fürchterlich, jetzt wird in jedem Threat dieses miese Bild gepostet...

Wie er letztendlich dran gekommen ist ist Wurst. Blizz bekommt mit wie jeder Pixel von A nach B geschoben wird. Und das ist auch gut so. Wo kämen wir denn sonst hin....
Er wird sich freuen. Auch ohne Hammer ist er ja quasi ein Promi^^


----------



## Harloww (29. April 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Fürchterlich, jetzt wird in jedem Threat dieses miese Bild gepostet...


Ich habe es genau 2 mal gesehen. Beides mal von mir. Sonst lese ich kaum fail threads..


----------



## Ferethor (29. April 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ich habe es genau 2 mal gesehen. Beides mal von mir. Sonst lese ich kaum fail threads..



Also wenn du Fail-Threads suchst:


http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html;js...11128&sid=3


----------



## Pristus (29. April 2009)

OMG@Annovella

Kannst du lesen ja ? 

Nochmal in Kurzform : GM per Post falsch an den DK, DK poste rum um Dala, GM hat Legendary wieder weggenommen, DKs könnnen den Kolben tragen, nur die Splitter nicht looten.

Das wars nu endlich. Wers jetzt noch anzweifelt, naja, labert net rum und beweist mal dass es nicht so war, dass GMs nie und nimmer Fehler machen, beweist das mal, am besten mit einem Screen und Arsenal Link der genau beweist dass GMs sich nie NIE IRREN.

so long


----------



## Psychonightelf (30. April 2009)

So nun mal für alle, damit sie sich beruhigen können:

*WENN MAN DEN HAMMER HAT, BEKOMMT MAN DAS PASSENDE ACHIEVMENT DAZU, WELCHES DIESER CHAR LAUT ARSENAL NICHT HAT!
SOMIT DIESEN KOLBEN AUCH NICHT IN SEINEM BESITZ ZU HABEN VERMAG!*

Sollte er dennoch mal im Besitz des Hammers gewesen sein so ist das ein menschlicher bzw. ein Serverfehler gewesen!


----------



## markbergs94 (30. April 2009)

mein hammer *heul* geil für meinen 80er ele schami mit meele sachen xD und Schild der Assimilierung aber der hammer dazu wäre es perfekt dann wäre ich der lieblings heiler auf dem server xD


----------



## Tobi184 (30. April 2009)

Psychonightelf schrieb:


> So nun mal für alle, damit sie sich beruhigen können:
> 
> *WENN MAN DEN HAMMER HAT, BEKOMMT MAN DAS PASSENDE ACHIEVMENT DAZU, WELCHES DIESER CHAR LAUT ARSENAL NICHT HAT!
> SOMIT DIESEN KOLBEN AUCH NICHT IN SEINEM BESITZ ZU HABEN VERMAG!*
> ...



Ich frage mich ob Leute wie du den Thread lesen oder ansatzweise versuchen zu verstehen... ich habe nicht das Gefühl ; (
Nochmal für alle, der Hammer wurde aufgrund einer Falschen Item Id dem DK zugewiesen und geschickt. 
Ja.. auch GM´s machen Fehler ; )
P.s.: Ich glaube der 3te Post nach mir ist wieder ein "OLOL DER KANN DEN NICH HABEN OIDA!!!!11" 
Mfg T.a. ; )


----------



## holstendeckel (30. April 2009)

schon lustig wie die ganzen freaks hier fake und boar will ich auch habe ... schreiben 

will mal nicht wissen was der char so an /w bekommen hat .... bzw. der standard /w wo hast den denn her ? ^^


----------



## Vingo_Lordaeron (30. April 2009)

2. Post nachTobi184


----------



## Vingo_Lordaeron (30. April 2009)

OLOL DER KANN DEN NICH HABEN OIDA!!!!11


P.S. sry - ich konnte nicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## React82 (30. April 2009)

Und was hier wohl gleich los ist wenn man das hier verlinkt: http://www.wowszene.de/news.php?item.2592



> Nachdem ein Todesritter am Montag, aufgrund des Fehlers eines Gamemasters die legendäre Waffe Val'anyr, Hammer der Uralten Könige erhielt, ereilte World of Warcraft heute ein weiterer Skandal um einen Gamemaster. Der Krieger Karatechop aus der Gilde The Marvel Family erhielt heute - Gerüchten zufolge - das GM-Only Item -> Martin Fury. Daraufhin besuchte er mit seiner Gilde Ulduar und bezwang innerhalb kürzester Zeit sämtliche Encounter im Hardmode.



http://www.wowarmory.com/character-statist...e+Marvel+Family

Man schaue sich bitte in der Statistik unter Kampf den höchsten zugefügten Schaden an.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (30. April 2009)

was mich viel mehr intressieren würde : ob der gm am nächsten tag zum arbeitsamt latschen musste^^


----------



## -Ratteronkel- (30. April 2009)

Wie auf dem Screen zu sehen ist , ist es ein Orc DK Name (Rushh) den da gepostet hast!
Im ganzen Armory gibs keine Orc DK  mit dem namen America/Europe egal!


Das eindeutig ein PR Server !
Der Kolben ist für die Klasse gar nicht gedacht bzw....kann von der klasse gar nicht getragen werden!

Das , das erste 

Und 2tens ist das kein Item was dropt, bzw....wie die Q aussieht weiss bis jetzt niemand , weil die Quest noch niemand gesehen hat!


Und 3ten.


PR Server Spieler sind ey die grössten Fail Noobs ever!

Über auch kann man sich nur kaputt lachen

bzw....was mal fail ist , das die Werte von Blizzard nicht bestätigt worden sind !
So das Blizz zwar kurz den Kolben im Armory gepostet hat aber ,ihn kurz darauf wieder rausgenommen hat!

So viel zu diesem Thema !

Keine Antowort nötig! thx




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (30. April 2009)

> Wie auf dem Screen zu sehen ist , ist es ein Orc DK Name (Rushh) den da gepostet hast!
> Im ganzen Armory gibs keine Orc DK mit dem namen America/Europe egal!
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Namen und Armory, wer schreiben kann, der findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...osh&n=Rushh

Sieht für mich wie ein Orc DK aus (kann mich ja auch täuschen und es ist evtl ein getarnter Gnom?)

Zum Drop/Quest: Er hat es ja per Post bekommen, auf Grund eines GM Fehlers.
Das Ganze wurde auch zur Genüge hier erwähnt, also verstehe ich deinen Post nicht so ganz.

Übrigens ist Garrosh kein Privatserver. Und das er ihn tragen konnte lag vielleicht daran, dass
die Splitter Klassengebunden sind, nicht der Kolben selber.



> PR Server Spieler sind ey die grössten Fail Noobs ever!
> 
> Über auch kann man sich nur kaputt lachen


Über Spieler, die sich (meist) zu benehmen wissen und ein Spiel nicht einzig dadurch beurteilen, wie
viel lila Sachen jemand trägt (oder dumm sabbernd anglotzt) kann ich nicht lachen, warum denn auch?
Jedoch übersteigen solche Leute und deren Ansichten scheinbar sowohl Verständnis als auch geistige 
Kapazitäten mancher Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> So viel zu diesem Thema !
> 
> Keine Antowort nötig! thx


Soviel zu deinem dahingetippten Mist, worauf definitiv eine Antwort nötig war.


----------



## Mitzushi (30. April 2009)

Wenn Dummheit wehtun würde, würden hier viele schreien.
Es wurde schon mehrfach erwähnt, warum es so war und manche haben hier immer noch stundenlang "ist doch nicht im Arsenal", "Fake" und "Privatserver" geschrien.
Und das in einem Ton, der einem die Schuhe auszieht.
Lernt erstmal lesen und euch normal auszudrücken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robi0603 (30. April 2009)

Mitzushi schrieb:


> Und das in einem Ton, der einem die Schuhe auszieht.
> Lernt erstmal lesen und euch normal auszudrücken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das ist pure Faulheit, mal den ganzen thread zu lesen. Erstmal nen dummen Kommentar schreiben, nachdem man 2-3 Beiträge gelesen hat, aber das da noch 4 Seiten kommen sehen diese Leute nicht. 


Nicht das ich jetzt posen will oder klugscheißern, aber ich lese immer den ganzen thread, bevor ich was schreibe. Den meistens kam die richtige Antwort schon bzw die Beantwortung der Frage oder die Lösung warum es so ist wie es ist. Sieht man auch an meinen wenigen Posts (und ich bin täglich hier drin).

Ich bin auch erstaunt, wie viel Geduld hier einige haben und immer noch freundlich und höfflich antworten. Müsste mehr von solchen Leuten geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten wünsch ich Euch ein schönes verlängertes Wochenende.


----------



## pixeljedi (30. April 2009)

-Ratteronkel- schrieb:


> Wie auf dem Screen zu sehen ist , ist es ein Orc DK Name (Rushh) den da gepostet hast!
> Im ganzen Armory gibs keine Orc DK  mit dem namen America/Europe egal!
> Das eindeutig ein PR Server !
> PR Server Spieler sind ey die grössten Fail Noobs ever!



alter bist du prall? seit wann spiel ich aufm PR server....??
ich war am mittwoch erst mit rushh und anderen konsorten im obsi 25..

erst lesen dann denken dann posten! sind zwar gleich 3 sachen auf einmal aber das bekommste 
ja beim Ü-ei auch hin   oder?


mfg pixel/klaina


----------



## Reexxaar (30. April 2009)

mal sowas von einem bug da dks die splitter für den kolben eigentlich gar nicht sammeln können......

können nur priester, palas und schamies den tragen so viel ich weis

eindeutig fake


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. April 2009)

Mitzushi schrieb:


> Wenn Dummheit wehtun würde, würden hier viele schreien.
> Es wurde schon mehrfach erwähnt, warum es so war und manche haben hier immer noch stundenlang "ist doch nicht im Arsenal", "Fake" und "Privatserver" geschrien.
> Und das in einem Ton, der einem die Schuhe auszieht.
> Lernt erstmal lesen und euch normal auszudrücken.
> ...


Selbst würden einige die Geduld aufbringen, hier alles zu lesen ... der Tellerrand einiger Suppenkasper ist einfach zu hoch um drüber zu schauen.
Spätestens nach dem dritten Poster, der gleichlautendes schreibt und auf Garrosh zu Haus ist, kann man sich FAKE-Geschrei doch sparen.
Dass es gerade in Patch-Zeiten drunter und drüber geht, sollten die meisten gemerkt haben. Da kann auch mal bei den GMs was schieflaufen.

Btw: ich spiele selbst auf dem NICHT-privaten Realm Garrosh. Auf der Suche nach einer Orc-Dame fürs Nobelfest, bin ich mitten ins Getümmel gestolpert. Ja und da stand der DK mit der fraglichen Waffe. Und ich bin der drölfmillionste, der das nun bestätigt ...  und trotzdem wird es weiter Suppenkasper geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten hast du ja schon alles gesagt.. Umgangston, Ausdrucksweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dannyl2912 (30. April 2009)

Reexxaar schrieb:


> mal sowas von einem bug da dks die splitter für den kolben eigentlich gar nicht sammeln können......
> 
> können nur priester, palas und schamies den tragen so viel ich weis
> 
> eindeutig fake




Kein Fake. Als von Blizzard das Item geleakt wurde stand ebenfalls keine Klassenbeschränkung drin.

Die Klassenbeschränkung liegt auf den Fragmenten selbst . Looten dürfen alle Klassen diese Fragmenten, benutzen können sie nur Priester, Palas, Druiden und Schamanen. Nur diese Klassen können die Quest starten und zu Ende bringen. Ich kann mir auch die Zwillingsgleven geben lassen, besitzen darf ich sie, benutzen bringt mir nichts. Aber dafür kann man das dissen.

Wenn es für den Kolben einen Erfolg bzw. Heldentat gibt, dann ist das an die Quest gebunden. Der reine Erhalt wie er versehentlich durch einen GM passiert ist, löst dies nicht aus.


----------



## Houdson (30. April 2009)

Pristus schrieb:


> Nochmal in Kurzform : GM per Post falsch an den DK, DK poste rum um Dala, GM hat Legendary wieder weggenommen, DKs könnnen den Kolben tragen, nur die Splitter nicht looten.




Ist aber BOP... wird also auch auf normalem wege nie ein DK tragen.


----------



## Pristus (30. April 2009)

Reexxaar schrieb:


> mal sowas von einem bug da dks die splitter für den kolben eigentlich gar nicht sammeln können......
> 
> können nur priester, palas und schamies den tragen so viel ich weis
> 
> eindeutig fake



oh LOL Alter, lern mal den ganzen Thread lesen. Leute wie dich sollte man niemals hier im Forum zulassen. Hast du überhaupt schon mal ne Grundschule von innen gesehen ?

Der hat keine Splitter bekommen, der hat den Kolben per Post bekommen von einem GM. so nu ist aber Schluss. An Alle LERNT LESEN. 
AN ALLE ELTERN : Kauft euren  Kindern mal ein Buch damit die wissen was Lesen überhaupt ist.


----------



## DominikS1992 (30. April 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Natürlich.
> 
> Entweder war der Screen gefaked...denn ich habe gerade im Arsenal geguckt und da hatte er den hammer nicht an.
> 
> ...


Das item das die quest startet ist klassenbeschränkt, der hammer selber aber nicht


----------



## Alpax (30. April 2009)

Fail

Die Fragmente droppen im 25er mode und lt. seinen achievments raidet er nur 10er ...


----------

